# please help



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

hi im moving to spain 14th june with my family moving to polop in the alicante area we have a 3 bedroom apartment to get us there but want a 3 bedroom or 4 bedroom villa house furnished , also does anyone know of any claening jobs there for the english when there not using there homes kim xx also looking for a cheap car and a job for our 17 year old son he will do anything bless him kim xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kim duffy said:


> hi im moving to spain 14th june with my family moving to polop in the alicante area we have a 3 bedroom apartment to get us there but want a 3 bedroom or 4 bedroom villa house furnished , also does anyone know of any claening jobs there for the english when there not using there homes kim xx also looking for a cheap car and a job for our 17 year old son he will do anything bless him kim xx


Hi again!!

when you get here you'll be best placed to look around yourself tbh

good news is that will be the best time of year to look for cleaning work - for holiday changeovers & so on - try the holiday letting agencies

bad news is that for the same reason - holiday season - you'll find it hard to find a reasonably priced long term let before September


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you have any other form of income?? Cleaning jobs, if you can get them (unless you and your son both work 24/7) arent really going to be enough to live on, nor are they particularly reliable....... and to be evenmore negative (sorry), if you do manage to make a living from cleaning, you'll be expected to go "autonomo" which will involve paying 280€ a month regardless of your income.

Apart from that, its the summer season, so it'll be hot and sunny

Jo xxx


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

jojo said:


> Do you have any other form of income?? Cleaning jobs, if you can get them (unless you and your son both work 24/7) arent really going to be enough to live on, nor are they particularly reliable....... and to be evenmore negative (sorry), if you do manage to make a living from cleaning, you'll be expected to go "autonomo" which will involve paying 280€ a month regardless of your income.
> 
> Apart from that, its the summer season, so it'll be hot and sunny
> 
> Jo xxx


hi yes my partner has a big pension we can live of comfortable , just a way for me to get a bit extra and to stop the boredom lol , my son has been doing hairdressing here ,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kim duffy said:


> hi yes my partner has a big pension we can live of comfortable , just a way for me to get a bit extra and to stop the boredom lol , my son has been doing hairdressing here ,


I'm not your area, but around here, there are cleaning jobs, but they go to the cleaners who are known around here. As for your son, well he maybe able to ask at local hairdressers if they have any work???? But he's gonna be up against squillions of Spanish and expat school leavers already here and desperately looking - theres a real problem with employment for youngsters - hence all the demonstrations in Madrid recently and of course, here there is no social security payments at at all

Jo xxx


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

kim duffy said:


> hi im moving to spain 14th june with my family moving to polop in the alicante area we have a 3 bedroom apartment to get us there but want a 3 bedroom or 4 bedroom villa house furnished , also does anyone know of any claening jobs there for the english when there not using there homes kim xx also looking for a cheap car and a job for our 17 year old son he will do anything bless him kim xx


thank you for that , if he cant find one there he will come back and stay with family and visit back and forth to be honest no jobs here either he has phoned so many jobs here and even a waiting list for collegues here now kim x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... As for cars, this may help. Remember in spain when you buy a car, you also buy any debt that the previous owner has, so its wise to use a gestor to check it and to do the paperwork 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/79564-used-car-dealers.html

Jo xxx


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

jojo said:


> .... As for cars, this may help. Remember in spain when you buy a car, you also buy any debt that the previous owner has, so its wise to use a gestor to check it and to do the paperwork
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/79564-used-car-dealers.html
> 
> Jo xxx


ok thats brill thank you , we have friends there in spain so they have been giving us good advice too x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just make sure that before you come here make sure that you have a good enough income to survive without needing to work here. Jobs are rare and people are desperate. Spain, sunny or not aint no fun without money and its no longer cheap to live here. A good rule of thumb is if you have enough money coming in to survive (excluding any benefits) in the UK then you should be ok here!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Just make sure that before you come here make sure that you have a good enough income to survive without needing to work here. Jobs are rare and people are desperate. Spain, sunny or not aint no fun without money and its no longer cheap to live here. A good rule of thumb is if you have enough money coming in to survive (excluding any benefits) in the UK then you should be ok here!
> 
> Jo xxx


that's the important bit......................


----------

